# Full sun... yet moss?



## luddy86 (Apr 9, 2020)

Team-

Coming up on a year into a DIY front yard reno. Went from overgrown shrubbery and Bermuda to Geo Zoysia.

Scalped 3 weeks ago. Pre M 2 weeks ago.

This patchy moss is starting to bloom in roughly 5 places... any ideas?


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

I don't think that's moss. Looks to me like something aggressive is starting to germinate.


----------



## luddy86 (Apr 9, 2020)

Any idea what it could be?


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Did someone drop some bird seed right there?


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@luddy86 There is no telling this early in the stage but it's nothing to stress about. Seems like we get every weed know to man down here, I'm in Marietta. My bet is that it'll turn into something that Triplet will kill. Has it grown any or is it still like it was in the picture?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

That looks kinda like algae, just let it dry out and curl up. excess moisture allows it to live. you can always break the surface tension to make the process quicker.


----------



## libertynugget (May 19, 2018)

I actually see something similar (though my 'moss' looks different). The area isn't very shaded, but we have gotten a lot of rain.


----------



## luddy86 (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks for the reassuring words... I've been a little nervous about it taking off.

It hasn't really expanded from those pictures.

No bird seed that I know of, I don't think I've irritated any neighbors to that extent.

I haven't had to use any post-m weed care on this lawn yet but now may be the time.


----------

